# weight calculation...



## AbeTheGnome

has anyone actually looked at the weight calculation table before?  i just did, for the first time this edition.   check it out: 

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/description.htm#heightAndWeight

does it seem strange to anyone else that the weight range for a human male is 240-960 lbs?  i mean, i've played some pretty lithe bards and rogues before, usually about 160 (i myself weigh 160), and i've never played anyone that weighed half a ton (though it might be kinda fun)... i mean, i don't think the adventuring lifestyle is really suited for someone that obese.  why aren't the random modifiers addition instead of multiplication?


----------



## IcyCool

Are you sure you are reading that right?


----------



## Syntallah

According to the table, the max weight for a human male is 280:

Base:  120
Additional:  (max of 2d10=20) * (max of 2d4=8) = 160

Total:  280lbs


----------



## shilsen

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Are you sure you are reading that right?



 EVidently not. He's multiplying the 2d4 roll with the base as well, when he should be doing it the way Syntallah described.


----------



## IcyCool

Human Male, Base height = 4'10" + 2d10" (Height Modifier), Base Weight = 120lbs + (Height Modifier roll * (2d4))lbs



			
				PHB said:
			
		

> The dice roll given in the Height Modifier column determines the character's extra height beyond base height.  That same number multiplied by the dice roll or quantity given in the Weight Modifier column determines the character's extra weight beyond the base weight.




_Edit - To be fair, the table is a bit confusing.  That's why it is helpful to read the text along with it._


----------



## AbeTheGnome

guess i need to read the text next time.  all i saw was the base and the multiplication modifier.  i assumed that you multiplied the base.


----------

